# Project ActiveTuning Version 3 Issue 4 Posted: First Run On The Dyno



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

A new issue of our Project ActiveTuning Version 3 series has been posted. This issue is entitled "First Run On The Dyno". The article basically shows the dyno that was run, and breaks down the numbers. There is also a video at the end as well.

We'll be putting HotShot headers on soon, and will be re-dynoing afterwards, so expect that to be the next issue from the version 3 series.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *A new issue of our Project ActiveTuning Version 3 series has been posted. This issue is entitled "First Run On The Dyno". The article basically shows the dyno that was run, and breaks down the numbers. There is also a video at the end as well.
> 
> We'll be putting HotShot headers on soon, and will be re-dynoing afterwards, so expect that to be the next issue from the version 3 series. *


Dave,

Didn't know you were over here too. Just checked out your site and the dyno run - nice site and good dyno runs too. Good luck with the header project. Did you know EIP installed my TEC3?

-Fred


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Fred,

Yup, I'm over here from time to time. Didn't know that, they are good guys over there. I've heard even better stuff about NGP Racing...You ever heard of them?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

No, who and where are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

http://www.ngpracing.com/


----------

